# Solved: Outlook 2003 - how to recover Unread Email folder



## Mikaela (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi!

I have after a bad case of clumpsy fingers deleted my much used folder in Outlook Express called Unread Email. I hope that some one can help me to create a rule for the folder when I create it again so that all my unread emails are there for easy access. 

I am not great at explaning what it is I need and will happily answer your questions if you think you can help me!

Many thanks!

Mikaela


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *Mikaela*

Welcome to Tech Support Guy Forums!

You deleted a folder in Outlook Express and then you deleted it from the Deleted Items folder?

Are you currently using a Rule to bring all messages into the Unread Email folder?
After you read the message, you then move the read message to another folder?

Do you need to recover the messages you deleted earlier or do you have, Leave a copy of messages on the server, enabled?


----------



## Mikaela (Sep 25, 2008)

Hello EAFiedler!

Thank you so much for taking your time to help me with this issue.

I checked my deleted items, but the folder is not amongst them though I never delete any of the items that are moved to this deleted items folder.

I am guessing that there was a rule in place that guided all unread emails to this folder. The thing is that the emails were at the same time in my inbox so i had the option to either open my "Unread emails" folder or the "Inbox". The same unread messages were available in both these folders. Once I had clicked on an email in the "Unread Emails" folder and moved to the next, this email was no longer appearing in the "Unread Emails" folder. I did not have to move it physically to another folder.

I do not need to recover any emails as they also always were available in my "Inbox".

Does this make my problem clearer to you?

Kind regards,
Mikaela


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

What operating system are you using?

The *Unread Emails* folder sounds like a Search folder.
Do you see a *Search Folders* folder? If so, right click the folder and select: New Search Folder.

I don't know of such a folder existing in Outlook Express, there is such a folder in Outlook 2003 and Outlook 2007.

You are using Outlook Express and not Microsoft Outlook, correct?
Check Help > About to verify the program name.

If so, do you have another program installed such as, an anti-spam program that works with Outlook Express?
Or a third party folder search for Outlook Express?


----------



## eric996 (Apr 3, 2008)

EAFiedler is right, if you are running Outlook 03 or 07 you should be able to go to the search folders, right-click and choose new search folder. It should give you the option to recreate an Unread Mail folder. If it's missing from the Favorite Folders pane at the top left, you can just drag and drop the Unread Mail folder after it has been recreated. There probably isn't a rule in place. Like EAfiedler said, it's a search folder.


----------



## Mikaela (Sep 25, 2008)

Hello EAFiedler and Eric996!

Thank you so much for your help! I am very happy today to have this folder back, it makes my working day much easier to organise.

Have a great day and once again, thank you!

Kind regards,
Mikaela


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Glad to hear it! 

Would you mind telling us which e-mail program you are using?


----------



## Mikaela (Sep 25, 2008)

Not at all, it's Microsoft Outlook now that I checked properly.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Thank you. 

Do you know which version, 2003 or 2007?

You can also mark this thread Solved.


----------



## Mikaela (Sep 25, 2008)

I am using 2003 version.

Thank you again and I have solved the thread.


----------

